# a4j:ajax Event wird 2 Mal gefeuert.



## ssoul26 (11. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe innerhalb einer Tabelle eine Column mit einem Datumsfeld. Das Datum wird via Converter konvertiert. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass das Event "blur" 2 Mal gefeuert wird. Dies hat zur Folge, dass der vorher eingetragene Wert mit "null" überschrieben wird und somit meine Eingabe verschwindet. 

Irgendeine Idee, wieso der 2 Mal gefeuert wird? Was kann ich da machen?

JSF 1.2 + RichFaces 3.3.3


```
<h:inputText id="xxx" value="#{xxx}" maxlength="10" style="width:90%;" immediate="true">
<a4j:ajax render="xxx" limitRender="true" immediate="true"	event="blur"></a4j:ajax>
<f:converter converterId="DatumConverter" />
```


----------

